# Blu ray playing PC games



## ultrametroid

Ok this is probably a really stupid question but will a blu ray dvd drive for a computer play pc games or do they only run blu ray, cds, dvds? 

Thanks for all the info for my stupid question


----------



## PohTayToez

Yes, you would be able to read any sort of CD/DVD on a Blu-Ray drive, including a game CD/DVD.


----------



## ultrametroid

ah ok thanks alot


----------



## chamgamer

I have an additional information in using the DVD drive... if you will going to play some games or watch a movie with a required of cd don't over used it because it might deflate the lens and the tendency of that is it cant read anymore any dvd cd's


----------



## MMM

chamgamer said:


> I have an additional information in using the DVD drive... if you will going to play some games or watch a movie with a required of cd don't over used it because it might deflate the lens and the tendency of that is it cant read anymore any dvd cd's


Bluray DVD players are backward compatible with DVD's and Cd's and should not pose any problems as you stated.


----------

